# rival cranks?



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

just wondering how the cranks compared to others out there. I know campy records, and shimano dura ace are both very stiff and since the rival crank is outsourced to truative who are not known for the stiffest stuff at the low end, how they stood up. Is the force a ton better, worth the extra money in the stiffness respect, not really worried about weight. I am soon going to putting it on a cannondale system six so i also have the option of going with cannondales crank. What do you guys think would be best again not taking into account weight.


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

i'd go w/ c-dale's crank.

stiff, light, and oh so pretty


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd go with the force cranks, which I did, very light and stiff. Like them better then DA.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2007)

i know the cannondales are probably the best and the force are good too, but i dont want to upgrade if i dont have to.... just yet. Maybe after a couple thousand miles. Just wondering if anyone had any # on the stiffness of the rival stuff compared to others out there.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I've seen conflicting info re the weight of the force crank-does anyone know the actual weight with and without bottom bracket?


----------



## libertycycles (Oct 3, 2005)

I'd stick with the Rival for at least this year. If you look around you'll see even some of the pro guys are using the Rivals with their Force groups. I know I've seen Jittery Joe guys, including Cesar on them. 
http://blog.thebeanteam.com/photos/album/72157600013468823/photo/429331543/Training_Camp_2007-Jitttery_Joes_Training_Camp_2007.html


----------

